# [Open] Any explanation to this, anyway to debug?



## ratul (Aug 19, 2014)

Whenever i connect my Nexus 5 in USB tethering mode, windows just slows down to crawl, seems like anything related to explorer.exe (Windows Application Settings, File Explorer, Control Panel, Task Manager etc.) just take ages to load, sometimes taking upto 5 mins. to open a dialog box. Although, PC remains responsive in the meantime, and i can browse fine with firefox, but anything related to core windows components just struggles to operate..
I suspect the culprit might be the ADB Drivers i've installed, but i wanted to know that is there any method to know what's causing the windows components to respond like this, there's no extensive resource usage, disk, memory, cpu everything remains normal. Anyway to debug/troubleshoot this thing?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2014)

ADB won't start automatically unless you initiate it from command prompt or any other program. Did you try switching to PTP and then back to MTP? You can do this from storage>menu>usb computer connection.


BTW for file transfer stuffs you can ditch cables and use program like AirDroid.


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> ADB won't start automatically unless you initiate it from command prompt or any other program. Did you try switching to PTP and then back to MTP? You can do this from storage>menu>usb computer connection.
> 
> 
> BTW for file transfer stuffs you can ditch cables and use program like AirDroid.



Tried switching MTP->PTP->MTP, still the same problem, the reason i thought it could be adb drivers because those were the only drivers i installed for this phone apart from the windows drivers, which are automatically installed when device is plugged first time..
The problem seems like something is limiting the flow between hard disk and the RAM, anything you start during this period would take twice or thrice the time it usually takes, task manager is responsive, but graphs and values stays stagnant for first 5-10secs and then starts refreshing, once the thing is loaded into the RAM, until and unless it needs to access large data from/to disk, it usually works fine, but task manager doesn't show extensive disk usage during this period, it's like atmost 30-40%.. 
And yeah for small files i use airdroid, but it doesn't support folder drag and drop in web interface, so for large data, i usually use _adb push_, as it's reliable..


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 20, 2014)

So you are not using Google's USB driver? Try it

- - - Updated - - -



ratul said:


> so for large data,* i usually use adb push*, as it's reliable..



true geek 

Another reason to use ADB push is that it's much faster compare to MTP. MTP sucks, don't know why google removed UMS.


----------



## ratul (Aug 22, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> So you are not using Google's USB driver? Try it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yep, not using google google drivers, but that's the thing, i want to troubleshoot this that what's causing this, what is it that driver or something is causing to slow down this system, that was what my question was, how to debug this?
and yeah, MTP sucks, if i transfer large amount of data, it usually ends prematurely skipping most of the files, thus i prefer using adb..


----------

